# Marta Gastini, Isolda Dychauk, Assumpta Serna &more @ Borgia s03 (FR/DE/CZ 2014) [720p HDTV]



## Ruffah (11 Nov. 2014)

*NOTE - Ep6 and onward are in French *

*Marta Gastini & Various Uncredited @ Borgia s03e01*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Title : Marta_Gastini_-_Borgia-S03E01-(2014)-720p-RUFFAH.rar - 30.8 MiB
Duration : 1mn 02s
Res : 1280 x 720 @ 25.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 4 118 Kbps
Audio : ac3 384 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 6 channels

*Download:*

Marta_Gastini_-_Borgia-S03E…rar (30,78 MB) - uploaded.net
or
https://www.oboom.com/80QBH2SV





*Marta Gastini & Michelle Tate @ Borgia s03e02*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Title : Marta_Gastini_Michelle_Tate_-_Borgia-S03E02-(2014)-720p-RUFFAH.rar - 60.9 MiB
Duration : 1mn 48s
Res : 1280 x 720 @ 25.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 4 756 Kbps
Audio : ac3 384 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 6 channels


*Download:*

Marta_Gastini_Michelle_Tate…rar (60,87 MB) - uploaded.net
or
https://www.oboom.com/XP6841CH





*Marta Gastini & Lucia Edwards @ Borgia s03e06*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Title : Marta_Gastini_Lucia_Edwards_-_Borgia-S03E06-(2014)-720p-RUFFAH.rar - 42.4 MiB
Duration : 1mn 28s
Res : 1280 x 720 @ 25.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 4 000 Kbps
Audio : ac3384 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 6 channels

*Download:*

Marta_Gastini_Lucia_Edwards…rar (42,37 MB) - uploaded.net
or
https://www.oboom.com/9867XDOU




*Assumpta Serna, Madalina Diana Ghenea & Various Uncredited @ Borgia s03e02-11 *



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Title : Assumpta_Serna_Madalina_Diana_Ghenea_-_Borgia-S03-(2014)-720p-RUFFAH.rar - 109 MiB
Duration : 3mn 12s
Res : 1280 x 720 @ 25.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 4 771 Kbps
Audio : ac3 384 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 6 channels

*Download:*

Assumpta_Serna_Madalina_Dia…rar (108,64 MB) - uploaded.net
or
https://www.oboom.com/F9MNCZ9P




*Isolda Dychauk & Uncredited @ Borgia s03e13 *



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Title : Isolda_Dychauk_-_Borgia-S03E13-(2014)-720p-RUFFAH.rar - 81.5 MiB
Duration : 2mn 15s
Res : 1280 x 720 @ 25.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 4 780 Kbps
Audio : ac3 384 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 6 channels

*Download:*

Isolda_Dychauk_-_Borgia-S03…rar (81,53 MB) - uploaded.net
or
https://www.oboom.com/FAXFTPWQ
​


----------



## redbeard (12 Nov. 2014)

:thx: - vor allem für die süße Isolda! Staffel 3 scheint sich ja wieder zu lohnen.


----------



## 321 (13 Nov. 2014)

scheint eine gute Fortsetzung zu werden


----------



## Homuth91 (8 Mai 2016)

:thx::thx::thx:


----------

